# Rudy Gay to Announce



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Today at 2:15 for either UCONN or Maryland. My guess is UCONN, lets just say the playing field wasnt exactly level. But MD fans are used to it.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Top 10 SF Rudy gay verbally committed to UCONN today. As expected. Choosing them over MD. Lets just say that the college hoops is more currupt than the Enron.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

The way Maryland fans are reacting to losing this recruit is beyond despicable. They honestly deserved to lose the guy. 

I'm glad every the fans of every program out there don't think their school is so infalible that they could never lose out on a recruit to another school in a legitimate fashion. 

Can you say Sour Grapes? 

Wait...I just did....


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Rudy Gay is a great player. It sucks for Maryland that they lost him, but to rip him shows how classless they are and I mean over at the Maryland Boards. 

Very sad. :nonono:


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

One I know Rudy. Im not bashing him at all. More importnant than his skills as a bball players is the fact that he is a great person 

Second I am not one to bash a kid for choosing to go elsewhere. Because not everyone fits in at a certain place. 


Thirdly as a long time MD fan we have lost our share of big time recruits julius hodge, jawad williams, Nate james, demarr johnon, mainly most every big time hoops player from MD. It doesnt even phase me anymore.


Four he was sold to UCONN most people around the hoops scene in the MD area know this. Rudy's mom has a new Toyota Highlander. Any more evidence?She is a teacher for the baltimore county school district. HMMM you do the math. Lewis, Rudy's AAU coach has a history of doing this thats why he didnt end up at Cuse as I thought he would in July. Becuase they did not get in good with Lewis. They went behind is back and tried to get in good with his mom. They were promptly eliminated from the race for his services. 

Finally Gay was to UCONN all along after Cuse was eliminated becuase Gary refuses to bow down to any AAU coaches i.e Curtis Malone ( DC Assault). On Top of this MD hasnt been good in Baltimore since Bob Wade destroyed all credibility UMD had. The last Bmore player we got was K. Booth and that was because he was man enough to make his own decisions.


There is more evidence I could tell you but I want to make sure of it before I speak of it.


Oh I Forgot. UCONN offered an official visit to Jesse Brooks his high school teammate who may be the worst starting pg of any team in the top 25 here in maryland. Hell there are fershman pg better than him. The kid is D-2 prospect at best. They did this to get in good with Rudy. If they even paid for anything for Rudy whiel he was there that is an NCAA violation But it would be hard to trace. Regardless fact remains Hoops recruiting is corrupt. Even some of the coaches and programs who you think are above it do it. I.E. Duke. Problem is the coaches violate the spirit of the law but not the letter.


Next time you wish to come at me come hard baby.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I was talking about the Maryland Boards over at ACCboards. They were ripping him pretty bad over there for not picking Maryland. 

Of course college programs are dirty. My alma mater gave college players cars while they were there, and these guys aren't going pro. This happens all over America. 

NCAA basketball is really just poor man's NBA Basketball. A lot of shady stuff has been happening since the 60's and if we really investigated everyone how many programs would be clean, maybe 10% at best.

And I am not including the Patriot League or the IVY League.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> One I know Rudy. Im not bashing him at all. More importnant than his skills as a bball players is the fact that he is a greta person one.
> 
> Second I am not one to bash a kid for choosing to go elsewhere. Because not everyone fits in at a certain place.
> ...


To be honest, if the stuff you said is true it is as much Rudy Gay's fault as it is that of UConn's.

No, UConn should have not offered a bribe in order to get him to commit to their university, but on the other hand Rudy should have never excepted these gifts.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

On top of this Lewis stringed MD along so that they lost out on secondary targets Isaiah Swann, Joakim Noan, and the SF from NJ whose name escapes me now. Probably just a few but I think most of the anger is directed at Lewis And UConn and not Rudy. Especially when Ms, gay got her new SUV.


This is a guy most Maryland fans knew about since he was at Eastern Tech as a freshman. Most thought he was lock but most dont know like me.-


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*I doubt Rudy knows much of what*

went on Lewis has been a close family friend so he had a lot of pull in his decision. Basically UConn used Lewis to get Rudy to come to them. An AAU team from Baltimore is supposed to be scrimmaging UCONN and Lewis may be the coach or founder. Guess what that team is getting payed 50 G'sa to scrimmage UCONN.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think you are talking about Taj Finger as the SF from Jersey.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

No this guy committed to UVA


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> One I know Rudy. Im not bashing him at all. More importnant than his skills as a bball players is the fact that he is a greta person one.
> 
> Second I am not one to bash a kid for choosing to go elsewhere. Because not everyone fits in at a certain place.
> ...


This is sheer gibberish. 

You're so consumed by jealousy that you can't even form a coherent thought. 

One of these days Gary will get a premier player...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Mike Jones maybe might have been a big time recruit. Or maybe Keith Booth. Maybe Travis Garrison. I dont know maybe they dont count as big time recruits in your mind. Doesnt matter Maryland has won a National Championship w/o McDAA and will do so again. You cant miss out on every big time local player from the state of MD.:


And trust me there are quite a few nice ones in the class of 2006 and 2007.


maybe if you took the time to read the post you coud see my point. But since you choose to dwell in ignorance and listen to what the recruitng gurus tell you. Go head I was just simply stating facts.



Gary does not kiss up to AAU coaches. So lewis lead him along and maryland got screwed out of three other big time recruits in the process.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> Thirdly as a long time MD fan we have lost our share of big time recruits julius hodge, jawad williams, Nate james, demarr johnon, mainly most every big time hoops player from MD. It doesnt even phase me anymore.


Julius Hodge was from New York (I think) - he really screwed over SU/




> Four he was sold to UCONN most people around the hoops scene in the MD area know this.


I am sure they have alot of proof to substantiate this




> Rudy's mom has a new Toyota Highlander.


I work in the states all the time - the level of debt people are willing to assume is unreal. What is so surprising about thi




> Any more evidence?


There was already "evidence" provided to us??



> She is a teacher for the baltimore county school district. HMMM you do the math.


Let's see - she has a job, saves a little cash, knows her son will likely make money in the future. Why not take on a little debt?

THIS IS HARDLY EVIDENCE




> Lewis, Rudy's AAU coach has a history of doing this thats why he didnt end up at Cuse as I thought he would in July. Becuase they did not get in good with Lewis. They went behind is back and tried to get in good with his mom. They were promptly eliminated from the race for his services.


What the hell is wrong with building relationships with coaches and parents. Gary Williams does it all the time, any coach does it. 





> Finally Gay was to UCONN all along after Cuse was eliminated becuase Gary refuses to bow down to any AAU coaches i.e Curtis Malone ( DC Assault).


You have to give a little to build relationships. And this need not be gained through cheating. 

THIS IS NOT EVIDENCE/



> On Top of this MD hasnt been good in Baltimore since Bob Wade destroyed all credibility UMD had. The last Bmore player we got was K. Booth and that was because he was man enough to make his own decisions.


What's the point here. If anything it supports Gay leaving CLEAN.




> There is more evidence I could tell you but I want to make sure of it before I speak of it.


I'm confused, you haven't given us any evidence yet. You better make sure you know what evidence is before you speak of it.




> Oh I Forgot. UCONN offered an official visit to Jesse Brooks his high school teammate who may be the worst starting pg of any team in the top 25 here in maryland. Hell there are fershman pg better than him. The kid is D-2 prospect at best. They did this to get in good with Rudy.


And what the hell is wrong with that? Seems like a great recruiting tactic to me. I


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> Oh I Forgot. UCONN offered an official visit to Jesse Brooks his high school teammate who may be the worst starting pg of any team in the top 25 here in maryland. Hell there are fershman pg better than him. The kid is D-2 prospect at best. They did this to get in good with Rudy.
> 
> 
> And what the hell is wrong with that? Seems like a great recruiting tactic to me.


Exactly. This takes place on a regular basis in the recruiting world. 

Maryland fans go suicidal over the corrupt recruiting scene, the same day they lose a major recruit. 

Most just be a coincidence...

Something tells me the Terp fanbase was a bit more upbeat on the day they completed their top 10 recruiting class last season. 

The posters on these Maryland boards should be ashamed of themselves. Their internet fan base has lost what little credibility it had before this debacle. 

S-O-U-R 
G-R-A-P-E-S

Future, the only thing you've proven here is that Gary Williams can't cover his home turf.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>blabla97</b>!
> 
> 
> Exactly. This takes place on a regular basis in the recruiting world.
> ...


Don't forget the bottle throwing at home against Duke. That was pretty bad.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I didnt expect you to understand. Honestly I am happy for Rudy. But Lewis was his handler and he sold him to UCONN. He was in charge of the recruiting ot Rudy's parents. You dont see something wrong with a coach saying you have to come to me first and not allowing the college coach to talk to the kids parents. 


SU tried to get to Rudy without paying "dues" to Lewis and they were conveniently eliminated. 



You dont find it funny the least bit suspicios that Rudy's mom who was in MD's corner all of a sudden thinks that MD is not sucha great fit all of a sudden. Shows up in a new highlander. Then all of a sudden Lewis's adult AAU team is paid 50000 G 's to scrimmage UCONN. I guess I must just be paranoid.


BLABLA

The fact is that if they anyway payed for Rudy even bought him a meal that is a recruiting violation. But there is no way to know anything happened because it so easy to coverup. Gary holds his own in the state as long as they are not from baltimore. Its just the superstars we lose out on. And in the end we turned out just fine. Trust me the most Maryland fans arent goign crazy over Gay. Its happened before and it will happen again. Its just a shame that it seems so few actually play fair.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

DaFature, I would be naive not to believe that there may be some foul play going on here. But I am not sold on the fact that there was, but I am open to the possibility.

I would have no problem with you suggesting the possibility that UConn cheated. But you are acting if there is no doubt that they in fact cheated.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> BLABLA
> 
> The fact is that if they anyway payed for Rudy even bought him a meal that is a recruiting violation. But there is no way to know anything happened because it so easy to coverup. Gary holds his own in the state as long as they are not from baltimore. Its just the superstars we lose out on. And in the end we turned out just fine. Trust me the most Maryland fans arent goign crazy over Gay. Its happened before and it will happen again. Its just a shame that it seems so few actually play fair.


What does the fact that if Rudy had a meal bought for him it was a violation have to do with this discussion? 

Gary Williams could have just as easily bought Rudy a meal as Jim Calhoun. 

Maryland fans aren't going crazy over not getting Rudy Gay? Riiight! I don't think I've ever seen a fan base so visibily shaken up. 

You are 100% correct that Maryland is going to be just fine without this guy. But don't try to ensinuate that this one doesn't sting big time. They not only lost out on Gay, but also on Joakim Noah and Isaiah Swann. The program is going to be fine. For 2004 recruiting, Gary Williams couldn't have imagined a worse disaster. 

I will also say that it's very possible UConn broke some rules on this one. However, Maryland could have broken rules as well. If the recruiting scene is as corrupt as you say it is, it's very shortsighted of you to say that your team's head coach is the only clean one. 

And it's down right absurd to even ensinuate that UConn beat out Rudy Gay because he was getting paid off. This was a guy that Maryland fans were ready to welcome as the savior if he had gone the other way...

Again, it all comes down to - 

S-O-U-R 
G-R-A-P-E-S


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Not saying they exactly cheated because what they did probably didnt break the letter of the law but at least raped the spirit of the law. Actually its been done before but, I guess since none of you know the hoops scene around MD you have no clue about the pettiness some of these AAU coaches have.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Gary doesnt pull punches the history bears him out. Ask anybody on the recruiting scene Gary doesnt play that kiss *** BS. He could have bought him a meal on an official visit not an unofficial which is what Rudy went on with Jesse. 


Absurd I think not. If I told you Duke didnt have the cleanes t program in the world you would probably say it aint so. 




Its pretty dumb of you to say the whole maryland fan base is upset after reading a few posts on an internet message board. For the fans maybe but gary is interesting guy he never took an in home with Rudy until September or even visited him at school. Maybe gary didnt want him as bad as MD fans thought? He has said he likes to stay away from top 10 recruits. 


Maryland has backup plans. Son they have their eyes on a couple of jucos and the local hs class of 2006 and 2007 is DYNOMITE. We missed out on Forte, Bogans, James, and Johnsen, Carmelo too, and things turnedout just fine.



BTW I am so tired of other fans bringing up Boozer's mom incident. I wont even go and talk about how Nate James uncle was fighting someone at one of our home games. Fans do crazy things most of them are college kids. get over it. Class is so overrated.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

My friend Lamar went to Maryland and even he told me that after losses, ie Final Four 2001, you guys damn near burned down College Park. 

I am not singling out Maryland or anything, just remember these other people in this thread are not Duke fans. They are just college basketball fans who wanted to respond, so the Duke thing doesn't really fly unless this was ChiBullsFan.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

I was using Duke as an example that people view as clean when in actually they live somewhat in the shade. I just didnt bring them in for no reason, I brought them in because people couldnt belive that UCONN may have walked on the dark side a lil bit.



Like I said students to stupid stuff like that and out of a school of what 36000 maybe 100 or so were implicated. Tell Lama r to stop exaggerating so much.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> I brought them in because people couldnt belive that UCONN may have walked on the dark side a lil bit.


Both Junior and I have made it VERY clear that we aren't saying it would be impossible for UConn to do some shady things. So why do you respond with this?

We ARE saying that it's beyond absurd to say that the reason for UConn's winning over Rudy Gay is that they cheated. All it is is an attempt to deflect the sting of a recruit that the Terp nation wanted very, very badly. It's obvious that Maryland fans are tired of losing big-name recruits from their own backyard as well. 

FWIW, I despise Dook, and everything it's rat-faced coach stands for.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

What are you talking about?

I was responding to newmessiah when he asked me why I brought up Duke. I told him why they were just an example. 


Terpnation is not 30 random people on an internet message board its about a couple millions people.



If its not hard to believe that UConn cheated then why is it absurd to think that it has a role in getting Gay. They did not win out Gay. They won out Anthony Lewis his long time AAU coach who then pushed him to UCONN. If you dont think Lewis had a MAJOR Role in this I cant help you. I looked at those boards and most of them spew hatred for Anthony Lewis and rightfully so. AAU coaches are the scum of the earth. A lot of them (not all) only care about their own agenda i.e funding, shoes, tournaments,and sponserships at the expense of their players


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

DaFuture, you are right the $50K is very concerning. I only read your initial post and did not catch this amount.

But here is my take.

Is the $50K a fair value for the services of an AAU team for an exhibition game? If UConn is paying more then it would pay other teams then there is a problem. But if it is the same that any team would receive, then I think it is simply good business by UConn.

If you are dealing with fair values, then all is fair and there is no cheating. You are simply building external relationships to build your program. And did the AAU coach do anything wrong? If the team received fair value, then not at all.


I know there are "independence" issues here. Big issues. But there are so many independence issues even when things are done fairly, that is hard to draw the line.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Thing is what are the chances they invite this team. If UConn is hoping Cecil Kirk (Lewis AAU) squad will produce more Rudy like player they are dead wrong. They are at best a second tier squad in the MD hoops scene.


The 50K for an appearance fee is not standard commission.And even if it was if it is found the 50K was a fee used to push Rudy to Conneticut, then that is cheating. If they did so to so that Anthony;s influence would push Rudy to UCONN that is a violation. Eveyyone in the hoops scene in the MD area has known Rudy was sold to UCONN for a while I told MD fans this as soon as he eliminated Cuse. he was sold to UCONN plain and simple. Not sour grapes just facts


Supposedly UCONN offered Rudy's teammate Brooks if they do they will be the biggest joke in all of college sports. The kid is barely a D-1 player.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Let's just say I have many problems with your last post, but its time to sleep. Let's continue this discussion tomorrow, and continue to discuss it civilly as it has generally been done to date.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*yawn*

Gay is the 2nd best rated recruit UCONN has ever got. Charlie being the highest. Typically, UCONN doesn't get the top ranked recruits. They identify a need and go out and get the player they want. It doesn't have to be the #1 rated recruit.

So whats my point. You are basically saying that UCONN cheated to get Gay. Well once a cheater always a cheater right? Maybe you should head up here to UCONN and see the car Ben Gordon drives. I actually dont even think Emeka has a car (I could be wrong though).

I have several classes with many of the players. I see all the players around campus. None of them are sporting the "bling bling" that would accompany pay offs.

I know three teachers...young teachers at that here in CT. None of them have second incomes in the family. They all drive new cars. Ever hear of low interest rate 5-7 year loans?

Furthermore, UCONN was recruiting Gay long before he was as hyped as he is today. Calhoun doesn't pickup the national ratings and say "hmmm he's #1, I'll recruit him". He goes around the country, around the world to get the recruits he wants. 


Oh and lastly, the NCAA and Colleges make enough money off College B-Ball. They should be *giving* money back to the AAU programs that develop their future stars.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> The 50K for an appearance fee is not standard commission.And even if it was if it is found the 50K was a fee used to push Rudy to Conneticut, then that is cheating. If they did so to so that Anthony;s influence would push Rudy to UCONN that is a violation. Eveyyone in the hoops scene in the MD area has known Rudy was sold to UCONN for a while I told MD fans this as soon as he eliminated Cuse. he was sold to UCONN plain and simple. Not sour grapes just facts


This is not cheating, this is not a violation.

Please read

http://www.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/story/6813775

Now you might think it is wrong, as others apparently do, but the key point is that it is not cheating, nor is it a violation as you claim.




> Supposedly UCONN offered Rudy's teammate Brooks if they do they will be the biggest joke in all of college sports. The kid is barely a D-1 player.


What's the joke. Every team has a player who was given a scholarship, and warms the bench through their entire career. Is that a joke? No. Are those teams laughing stocks? No 

You have 16 scholarhip allowances over 4 years - why would you not use one of them to help get a super prospect. Seems like good recruiting to me. But your right - Maryland has never had a bad recruit, a player who amounted to nothing. Gary Williams has recruited about 90 players and they were all stars.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> 
> 
> This is not cheating, this is not a violation.
> ...


yeah think about it if you want to get a super prospect, recruit his good friend or someone from that school. He is just mad that Guy did not come to Maryland. Oh well. I mean I am mad that not all NYC players come to SU but you have to live with it. Has Jimmy B made some recruiting mistakes? Yes! (Walton) every coach does.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

My point was that Rudy;s mom got a new car the same week Rudy annnounced. It owuld be pretty easy to pay Lewis then use him to buy Rudy;s mom a new car. No real connection to UCONN but it is still wrong.


As for Brooks the difference with him and other bench recruits is that they could actually *somewhat play on that level or contribute in practice* . Brooks is not even a d-1 player. the kid didnt even average 5 points/ game. UCONN could have offered 8th graders in this area who are better than him. I just think its pretty slimy that you cant even sell a kid to your school without trying to buy him out or buy his family out. Its jesse who I feel bad for UCONN is leading him on like they actually care for him., I bet they stop contact now that Rudy has committed. 


Why owuld Maryland ever recruit a guy that cant help in any way to the program. Gary doesnt operate like that and with only two scholarships this year and we couldnt afford to do that. Maryland has bigger fish to fry.




JayHawk: One I am not mad maryland lost a recruit more so on the grounds on which they lost it and a program that I though was on the up and up. If you lose a recruit so be it. Its not the recruits you dont get its the ones who you get that cant play that hurt you. Let me remind you Maryland has lost more so called lock commitments than any school playing major division 1 ball. If I started on the history of Baltimore and UMD I could write a book. The last big time recruit we got was Keith Booth and that was because he chose to make the decision for himself.





SOV82: Maryland has known about Gay since he was in the 8th grade. UCONN didnt know about Gay until he was in the 10th grade at Eastern Tech.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> 
> JayHawk: One I am not mad maryland lost a recruit more so on the grounds on which they lost it and a program that I though was on the up and up. If you lose a recruit so be it. Its not the recruits you dont get its the ones who you get that cant play that hurt you. Let me remind you Maryland has lost more so called lock commitments than any school playing major division 1 ball. If I started on the history of Baltimore and UMD I could write a book. The last big time recruit we got was Keith Booth and that was because he chose to make the decision for himself.


 I am just saying it sounded like you are very mad. I ciould be livid aobut losing Paulus to Duke, but it's not the end of the world


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Why would I be mad? he is an 18 year old kid, hes gonna make the "decision" he thought was best for him. Please Im smart enough to realize that Maryland is not the perfect fit for every kid.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaFuture</b>!
> Why would I be mad? he is an 18 year old kid, hes gonna make the "decision" he thought was best for him. Please Im smart enough to realize that Maryland is not the perfect fit for every kid.


yeah but you should be able to recruit your own state no matter the talent level. Trust me I remember when Keith Wooden commited to ASU over Ku lawrence was mad.


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

*This is big time recruiting*

son controlling your own state dont mean diddly squat nowadays. Kids go where the pt is and sometimes where the money is. Simple as that.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

> son controlling your own state dont mean diddly squat nowadays. Kids go where the pt is and sometimes where the money is. Simple as that.


Why can't you just admit that the Terps simply got beat for a recruit that they badly wanted? It happens to every school, ya know...


----------



## DaFuture (Nov 5, 2002)

Why should I lie to myself when I know the Terps were not fairly beaten out for a recruit. Once again I have no problem losingout on recruit. Maybe you dont comprehend all too well I have raid this over and over again, Maryland has lost on a lot of recruits and I had no problem admitting defeat but the Gay recruitment was not Kosher. Simple as that.


----------



## sov82 (Nov 5, 2003)

*hi*

Maybe you should ask yourself these two question:

Which school has more NBA prospects on it to battle against every day?

and

Which school develops NBA prospects better. UCONN or Maryland?


----------

